
Processing CSV files with RFC 7111 selectors and JavaScript - rodionos
http://axibase.com/products/axibase-time-series-database/writing-data/csv/csv-schema/
======
rodionos
Author here. This is really a way to parse custom CSV files, especially
formats with variable column length, with just a few lines of code. If you
have format examples for which you had to write custom parsers, please post a
link so I can try if our schema-based approach is good enough to handle it.

